# Me playing Franck's Prelude Choral et Fugue!



## Phistachio (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello everyone  Actually a newbie here, and would like to share my recording! Criticism is welcome!






PS : Since march I've already done many modifications mainly on the Prelude (rather more flowing, has more voices heard and overall tempo is a bit different) and on the Choral (left hand is more one by one in a swift movement down, rather than a whole).


----------



## Phistachio (Jun 23, 2013)

woops, I guess I used the wrong format! Here goes the fix.


----------

